# TAKE TWO on neutral eyes and red lips! Pin up style!



## mello (Feb 20, 2009)

I used:

*FACE*
Lancome Primordiale eye and day cream
Benefit Lemon-aid
Physician's Formula concealor in green
Dior Airflash Spray Foundation
Lancome Bronzer in Lumiere
Dior Skinflash in Candlelight
MAC Sculpt and Shape powder in Accentuate and Sculpt
MAC blush in Peachykeen

*EYES*
MAC Dipdown fluidline (eyebrows)
MAC Soft Ochre paint pot
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Patina e/s
MAC Espresso e/s
MAC blacktrack fluidline
QUO Lashes (forget what #)
Lancome Definicils mascara in black

*LIPS*
Lancome Le Lipstique l/l in Rougelle
Lancome Le Rouge Absolue l/s in Valentine
Lancome Lip Laquer in Raze Red

eyes:











full face:




this was at the end of a loooong work day so my lips are a little smudged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for looking!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Love the bold red lip.


----------



## shootout (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow you look amazing =]


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! You look fantastic!


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 20, 2009)

love the red lips! you remind me of katy perry in that last pic =)


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 20, 2009)

VERY pretty


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous stuff .


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 20, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! hope you continue to post more! I always enjoyed your looks!


----------



## GGBlu (Feb 20, 2009)

This is an absolutely gorgeous look.

And you're stunning.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

oh my gosh i LOVE this!! you are quite the sex kitten


----------



## joey444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hot look!


----------



## izza (Feb 20, 2009)

That's so pretty! Love your hair too.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 20, 2009)

You are gorgeous!! love the lips.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 20, 2009)

Great look!  Love the red lips and the eyes!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

You are crazy HOTTTTT!!! Love this look !!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 20, 2009)

You look gorgeous! Just confirms my need to do a pin-up look soon.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2009)

wow so beautiful!


----------



## glamnglitz582 (Feb 20, 2009)

seriously......gorgeous i wish i could pull off red lips


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2009)

omg i loooove this. i'm totally stopping by the lancome counter when i go to the mall today. yeee!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 20, 2009)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 20, 2009)

very pretty..


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! =]


----------



## mochajavalatte (Feb 20, 2009)

YOWZA! that's HOTTT!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 20, 2009)

you look straight out of a movie! i LOVE lancome primordial eye!!!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 20, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 20, 2009)

quite possibly the best eyes I've seen on here in months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish *I* could get such a clean, beautiful pinup eye


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy craaap! I loooove this! <3


----------



## mello (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww, thanks everyone! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chellebreezy* 

 
_love the red lips! you remind me of katy perry in that last pic =)_

 
I was actually thinking that when I was fixing the lighting in the picture haha


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 21, 2009)

gorgeous pin up look!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 21, 2009)

ohhhh sexy!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG you look so hot! I love the lips!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 21, 2009)

wooo! hot! Very Vampish!


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, you are really gorgeous!!  Great makeup.


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 22, 2009)

One word: sexy!


----------



## mello (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sophie040 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## zzoester (Feb 22, 2009)

beautiful! your skin looks flawless, too!


----------



## elongreach (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pinup look!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 22, 2009)

love the pinup look.  they are so sexy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 23, 2009)

Long time no see! You look beautiful


----------



## anita22 (Feb 23, 2009)

You look amazing... very glam and movie-star-ish!


----------



## mello (Feb 23, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys! I printed off the last picture for my portfolio the other day!


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 23, 2009)

You are absolutely stunning! That look is made for you!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 23, 2009)

You look Fantastic!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 24, 2009)

you look absolutely stunning!! great job!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 24, 2009)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## piN.up (Feb 24, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mello (Feb 24, 2009)

awh you guys are too kind


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 25, 2009)

VERY Pretty!!!


----------



## mello (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks hun


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Mar 10, 2009)

A very hot look and, it fits you well


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 10, 2009)

hottness


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy Wow, you look amazing!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 27, 2009)

wow, this is very pretty and your hair looks nicer in this color! You look older and sexier!!!!heheheh 

the lips are nice and the eyes too

what hair color do you use for your hair?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 27, 2009)

Very sexy look!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 28, 2009)

You are so gorgeous! You kinda remind me of Katy Perry but like, way hotter.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 28, 2009)

This is just too sexy!  Whew!  Someone, please, turn on the a/c.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Mar 28, 2009)

You look like a model in the last pic. Amazing


----------



## bigsexyhair (Mar 28, 2009)

the pinup look is my fave! your makeup still looks flawless after a long day.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 28, 2009)

I love seeing how different people do this look, since it's one of my faves.   Nice work!


----------

